# [DOM] Dominican Republic | road infrastructure • autopistas y carreteras



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Autopista Juan Pablo II


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Fuente: http://autopistasdelnordeste.com/air_galeria.php


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/yako1970/page5/


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Next!


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Carretera Internacional
RD-45


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Boulevard Turistico del Atlántico


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lo_via_al_pasar/6398438265/in/photostream


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Carretera Jarabacoa-Rio


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## arriaca (Feb 28, 2006)

Jaru123 said:


>


I hate those steps on the sides for drainage


----------



## MrDomi809 (Apr 9, 2011)

*Dominican Republic Freeways & Highways*

This thread is dedicated to the highway system in the Dominican Republic


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Corredor Duarte in Santo Domingo



chuchero said:


> Foto cortesía de ODEBRECH dominicana:


location:
http://goo.gl/maps/lbMZ2


----------



## K-Bien (Feb 11, 2006)

*Circunvalación de La Romana (RD-3)*​
The circunvalación de La Romana is part of the RD-3 corridor and connects the autopista El Coral with the autovía del Este, effectively forming a beltway on the outskirts of the city of La Romana. 

This project was inaugurated earlier this week.






























































Photos are courtesy of Aetp86.


----------



## K-Bien (Feb 11, 2006)

*Circunvalación de San Pedro de Macorís (RD-3)*​
The circunvalación de San Pedro de Macorís is a new beltway on the outskirts of the city of San Pedro de Macorís. This section was inaugurated about two weeks ago and forms part of the RD-3 corridor and the autovía del Este.












































The photos are courtesy of Aetp86.


----------



## K-Bien (Feb 11, 2006)

*Autopista El Coral (RD-3)*​
The autopista El Coral is the last stretch of the RD-3 corridor. This highway connects La Romana with Punta Cana in the extreme east of the country. 









An aerial view of the El Coral highway near one of its tolls.​


----------



## K-Bien (Feb 11, 2006)

*Expreso John F Kennedy (Santo Domingo)*​
The expreso John F Kennedy is part of a hibrid espressway/avenue in the city of Santo Domingo, the oldest city in the Western Hemisphere and the largest city in the Caribbean. The expressway is composed of the four to six central lanes along the corridor which offer continuous traffic flows without traffic light. Major intersections are passed through tunnels or overpasses. 

This expressway crosses the city in an east-west or west-east direction from the end of the Juan Pablo Duarte Highway (RD-1). 












































The photos are courtesy of José Gregory, aka SSC member jose,cotui.


----------



## K-Bien (Feb 11, 2006)

*Expreso 27 de Febrero (Santo Domingo)*​
The 27 de Febrero Expressway is similar to the Kennedy Expressway, but this one has a longer length. In the following video you will appreciate how the different overpasses and tunnels make the central lanes of this hybrid avenue an expressway, while the lanes on the sides function as those of a normal avenue.


----------



## K-Bien (Feb 11, 2006)

*Autopista de las Américas (RD-3)*​
The Las Américas Highway forms part of the RD-3 corridor between Santo Domingo and Boca Chica. This is the highway that visitors that land at the capital city's airport often take before entering the city. Many people consider this to be one of the most beautiful drives in the world and one of the most beautiful introductions to a capital city.


----------



## sotonsi (Feb 6, 2007)

K-Bien said:


> the oldest city in the Western Hemisphere


Older than Verulamium? Or Tartessos?

Western Hemisphere ≠ the Americas

It's a bugbear of mine.


----------



## K-Bien (Feb 11, 2006)

*Bulevar Turístico del Este*​
The bulevar turístico del Este is a hybrid expressway/avenue that was recently inaugurated in the extremely popular beach destionation of Bávaro-Punta Cana. 

























































































The photos are courtesy of Aetp86.

*The following videos are news coverages of the inauguration of this project, where you will see many images of this expressway (the video is in Spanish, the official language of the Dominican Republic):*


----------



## K-Bien (Feb 11, 2006)

*Puente Mauricio Báez (San Pedro de Macorís)*​
The Mauricio Báez Bridge, a few kilometers north of the city of San Pedro de Macorís and forming part of the RD-3 corridor, is the largest bridge in the Caribbean and the second largest cable stayed bridge in Central America & the Caribbean. With its 660 meters (2,165 feet) in height, it is one of the tallest structures in the eastern region of the Dominican Republic.

Some people informally call this bridge Puente Higüamo because it spans over the Higüamo river. 



9Jun3398 por SkyHoppers Aerial Adventures, en Flickr


9Jun3399 por SkyHoppers Aerial Adventures, en Flickr


Puente Higuamo por GEspinal, en Flickr









By Dario Lama​


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

K-Bien said:


> *Bulevar Turístico del Este*​
> The bulevar turístico del Este is a hybrid expressway/avenue that was recently inaugurated in the extremely popular beach destionation of Bávaro-Punta Canal


I was there this time last week! :banana:

It's taken a long time to build-- they were working on it when I first visited Punta Cana in 2005. but it's pretty impressive now. There's no access to abutting properties, U turn ramps at the intersections, and in most places a guardrail in the median, apparently intended less to prevent head-on collisions than to prevent random crossing of the median. It also has paved shoulders, which is good because it's used by a fair number of low speed vehicles such as mopeds.

Beyond the end of the dual carriageway, it continues as a high quality two lane road, still with paved shoulders. Last year from the plane I could see construction of this good new highway extending far into the countryside, parallel to the coast but inland.


----------



## K-Bien (Feb 11, 2006)

*Túnel Ortega y Gasset - UASD
Santo Domingo*​
The Ortega y Gasset - UASD Tunnel forms two express lanes that connects the Ortega y Gasset Avenue with Santo Tomás Street. UASD stands for Universidad Autónoma de Santo Domingo (Autonomous University of Santo Domingo), founded in the 1500s as the first university in the Western Hermisphere, and it has one of the entrances to its main campus on Santo Tomás Street. With its 1,2 kilometers its also the longest tunnel in the Caribbean as well as the newest one in the Dominican Republic. 

A photo of the inside of the tunnel and two videos, one showing the construction process and at the end the opinions of some Dominicans that used the tunnel, while the second video is a tour of the tunnel. 




















The photo is courtesy of Diario Libre.


----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)

Great thread!


----------



## K-Bien (Feb 11, 2006)

*Corredor RD-3
Santo Domingo – Boca Chica – San Pedro – La Romana – Higüey – Punta Cana*​
Here is a nice tour of the entire RD-3 corridor starting in the touristic area of Punta Cana and ending in the historic city of Santo Domingo. The trip takes around 2 hours (in the video its compressed to 4 minutes) and runs along the following highways, in the order they appear in the video:

- Autopista El Coral
- Circunvalación de La Romana
- Autovía del Este (La Romana - San Pedro)
- Circunvalación de San Pedro de Macorís
- Autovía del Este (San Pedro - Boca Chica)
- Autopista de las Américas

Even though the video ends in the city of Santo Domingo, in reality the RD-3 ends on the Juan Bosch Bridge (the second cable stayed bridge that appears in the video; the first cable stayed bridge is the Mauricio Báez, the largest bridge of its kind in the Caribbean). 

The entire trip takes place in the eastern region of the Dominican Republic, in what is known as Las llanuras del Este (The Eastern Plains), which is the largest plains in the Antilles outside of Cuba. Most of the Dominican Republic is actually mountainous. 

¡Enjoy!


----------



## K-Bien (Feb 11, 2006)

*Circunvalación de Santiago (RD-1)
Santiago de los Caballeros*


----------



## K-Bien (Feb 11, 2006)

*(RD-1) Autopista Juan Pablo Duarte
Kilometer 13, northbound a few meters before entering Santiago province.*








Photo taken by me.


----------



## K-Bien (Feb 11, 2006)

*Carretera Bavaro - Uvero Alto - Miches - Sabana La Mar (RD-3)*​
This highway was completely redone and now its as if its brand new.



































Cortesia Aetp86.


----------



## K-Bien (Feb 11, 2006)

*Puente Juan Pablo Duarte
Santo Domingo*​
Built in 1955 over the Ozama River, this is the largest suspension bridge in the Caribbean and one of the first of its kind in Latin America. Its 627 meters long with 176 meters held by 2 groups of 20 cables each and two 55 meters high towers.

















​


----------



## K-Bien (Feb 11, 2006)

*Puente Prof. Juan Bosch
Santo Domingo*​
The widest cable-stayed bridge in the Caribbean was built in 2001. In conjunction with the neighboring Juan Pablo Duarte Bridge it forms the main crossing point over the Ozama River in Greater Santo Domingo.


----------



## K-Bien (Feb 11, 2006)

*Puente Hermanos Patiño
Santiago de los Caballeros*​
This is one of the oldest suspension bridges in Latin America. It was built in the middle of the XX century in the first Santiago established in America and the third city founded by the Spanish. Its the only suspension bridge that crosses over the Yaque del Norte River.


----------



## K-Bien (Feb 11, 2006)

*Update of Circunvalación de (Beltway of) Santo Domingo (Feb 2015)*






Courtesy of Ministerio de Obras Públicas y Comunicaciones (Ministry og Public Works and Comunications; MOPC in its Spanish initials).


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

Nice bridges


----------



## K-Bien (Feb 11, 2006)

*Autopista Joaquin Balaguer (RD-1)
Santiago - Villa Gonzalez - Navarrete*​
This highway was intervened during the last few months for maintenance and they finally are done! Look how beautiful this highway looks now, as if its new! It will be officially re-inaugurated on February 20, 2015. :cheers:







































































Cortesía de Ministerio de Obras Públicas y Comunicaciones (MOPC).


----------

